# groupwise / mime-type



## manwhat (20. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal wieder tatkrätige unterstützung:

ich will auf einer simplen html-seite eine email-adresse angeben, bei anklicken der selbigen soll sich quasi eine neue eMail-öffnen in der auch gleich die email-adresse enthalten ist.

für outlook krieg ich das ja hin:
<a href="mailto:info@kontakt.de">kontakt</a>

mein problem ist, dass auf den systemen an denen ich jetzt sitze groupwise 5.5.1

wie kriege ich dass für dieses tool hin?

müsste dass dann nicht sowas in der art sein:

<a href="mailto:info@kontakt.de" type="application/groupwise">kontakt</a>

gruss manwhat


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich glaub', du hast bei den MailTo was verkehrt verstanden!
Es wird nämlich immer mit dem Programm eine E-Mail geschrieben, das als Standard E-Mail-Client angegeben ist.
Wer Outlock als Standard hat, öffnet Outlock, bei AOL wird der AOL-Mailer geöffnet, usw.


----------



## manwhat (20. Februar 2004)

danke für die superschnelle antwort  - und dass zu dieser uhrzeit 

also wenn ich's so eingebe, versucht 'er' immer outlook zu öffnen - welches hier definitiv nicht installiert ist.
wahrscheinlich ist dann irgendwas falsch eingestellt... leider hab ich nicht die berechtigungen dies in irgendeiner form zu ändern - unter internetoptionen kann ich lediglich outlook auswählen...
kann man dass nicht irgendwie umgehen, also meinen computer begreiflich machen, dass er eben nicht dass standardmailprogramm (also in unserem fall outlook) verwenden soll, sondern groupwise?


----------



## ppaulsen (20. Februar 2004)

Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn man bestimmen könnte, welches Programm sich auf meinem Rechner öffnen soll!


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

1.
Es ist nur in deinem Fall Outlock! Ich hab' Opera  
2.
Nein, du kannst das nicht umgehen, oder beeinflussen (es sei denn durch Umwege).


----------

